# hi, i'm new!



## easypeasy (Apr 4, 2010)

Im a 37 year old fella diagnosed type 2 last week, hitting 20 whatevers per whatever when i test myself, down to 13 at lowest so far. Gotta lose a good chunk of weight, problem is I'm always hungry and tired. 
 I suspect I have been diabetic a few years but was never diagnosed because I thought it was part of suffering with depression. Total lack of energy made me start believing I'm just lazy, cos thats what people around me were saying about me. Quite pleased it wasnt all in my head.
 This week the doc says I take one Metformin a day then next week i take 2 a day.
Time to start looking after myself I guess.


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Easypeasy, welcome to the forum.


----------



## easypeasy (Apr 4, 2010)

Ty. Think I'll be here a lot in future.


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 4, 2010)

easypeasy said:


> Ty. Think I'll be here a lot in future.


 

I found metformin helped me lose weight. Nothing drastic just the odd pound or two over a month. I was on Metformin SR once a day. But I was misdiagnosed with Diabetes so now don't take anything.


----------



## easypeasy (Apr 4, 2010)

I deffo need to lose a few stone, so hope it helps me that way to. Misdiagnosed with Diabetes? seem's like getting a good doctor is like winning the lottery these days.


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Took me 18 months of nagging the DSN to get a Glucose Tolorence Test to find out.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum  Many people find that diagnosis is a good wake-up call and lead much healthier lives than they otherwise might have done. With some hard work and determination it can be managed, and once those levels start coming down into a more normal range (around 4-7 mmol/l) you will feel much better all round. 

Don't be afraid to ask anything you're not sure about, there are no 'silly' questions here and we all learn from each other


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi easypeasy ..

Welcome to the forum .. the large extended family .. 

I'm sorry a cant really help on the type2 side of things .. I have a little knowledge .. My son is type 1 but he also takes metformin as well as insulin .. we are hoping this will ease his insulin resistance but also help, him loose a few pounds ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Peter C (Apr 4, 2010)

easypeasy said:


> Im a 37 year old fella diagnosed type 2 last week, hitting 20 whatevers per whatever when i test myself, down to 13 at lowest so far. Gotta lose a good chunk of weight, problem is I'm always hungry and tired.
> I suspect I have been diabetic a few years but was never diagnosed because I thought it was part of suffering with depression. Total lack of energy made me start believing I'm just lazy, cos thats what people around me were saying about me. Quite pleased it wasnt all in my head.
> This week the doc says I take one Metformin a day then next week i take 2 a day.
> Time to start looking after myself I guess.



Hi there,
start by reading Jennifer's Smart Advice oin our links section. If you follow that for a couple of days you should get some answers about your high numbers.

Then move onto Maggie Davey's OPen Letter to newly Dxed T2s which is also in the Links section.

You might also gain some useful insights from Wallycorker's post on his diet in the Food section

HTH


----------



## Steff (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi easypeasy and welcome to the forum.


----------



## shiv (Apr 4, 2010)

hi easypeasy welcome to the forum. stick around and ask as many questions as you want!!


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi easypeasy,

Peter C has already mentioned that one of my posts might be of interest to you. Details can be found elsewhere on this forum of the diet that I've adopted in bring my non-insulin dependent Type 2 blood glucose levels under control. 

Here is the link to my post:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boa...ead.php?t=6435

Hope that you might find something that may be useful to helping you.

As far as I'm concerned, the main thing to do is to cut back on the starchy carbohydrate that you eat - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta, rice, pizza etc. Doing that usually leads to a big improvement in blood glucose levels - and very quickly too.

Testing to learn what different foods do to your levels is a good idea too.

Good luck and best wishes - John


----------



## easypeasy (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome, I'll deffo have a good read of all suggestions.


----------



## PhilT (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Easypeasy, welcome to the forum.


----------



## NatB (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you will find lots of help and advice here. I find when my levels are high I am always hungry! 
Keep at it 
Natb


----------



## Mark T (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Easypeasy


----------



## lesgunn (Apr 8, 2012)

easypeasy, welcome, i'm new here too!

I'm 44,  was diagnosed T2 last Dec, was 22 stone then, but now i'm 19, so it's fallen off me. Drastically altered my diet and slowly getting around to walking more and (once my flu virus and back issues are better...) using a bike.

To be honest, the diet change was totally drastic and whilst i'm not rigidly sticking to it, i'm about 90% better than my previous diet of Greggs pies/pasties, sandwiches, fizzy drinks, chips and chocolate. I also have more energy!

On my first Diabetes test at the Docs, I was reading 15, but in the period waiting for this result, I drank two x 2 litre bottles of Vimto over a weekend, was ill as a dog, peeing every hour, had no energy and thought I was dying. On getting to the Docs on the Monday morning, he did my bloods and two days later, the results showed 26... basically he was surprised I was still standing 

Over the following weeks, I regulated my food, the reading dropped on my blood sugar towards 10, then below 10 and with a little nudge, I now average about 5.5 to 7, which i'm happy with. The only issue is getting all the water required into my system but I force myself to drink as much as possible.

It's been the biggest wake up call I needed to eat healthy and look after myself. I'm still paying for it with random pains but i've got more energy than I used to and I know i'm doing something right.

Good luck, force yourself to do it, you'll be thankful further down the line.


----------



## cakemaker (Apr 10, 2012)

My husband was diagnosed T2 a year ago but doc says he was diabetic 5yrs before that. Like you he was always tired and hungry and had put on quite a bit of weight over the last few years. He was also irritable a lot of the time and generally felt unwell but now we know it was diabetes and not depression or laziness.
When you are unwell you do get tired and depressed and then feel worse so it can be a vicious circle.
You'll find a lot of support here.


----------



## Newtothis (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum easypeasy - Amanda xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 11, 2012)

Just to point out that easypeasy joined in 2010 (and hasn't been around since April that year)... I think NatB probably found this thread via a search and it popped to the top of the list when her comment was added.


----------



## NatB (Apr 11, 2012)

Oops sorry,
                  I will check the dates more in future. 
What am I like! Lol


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2012)

NatB said:


> Oops sorry,
> I will check the dates more in future.
> What am I like! Lol



Easily done Nat, you're not the first and won't be the last!


----------

